# Magnesium Citrate Safety



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I read on two sites that Magnesium Citrate is in the FDA pregnancy risk category C. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

My OB recommended this to me, it was the last resort before going into ER to have stool digitally extracted (gross, I know) but just so you know, I tried everything else first. I took it last night and so far have had no adverse affects besides what needed to happen. My belly is still rumbling but at least I am not painfully constipated anymore. Baby has been just as active, no change in her movement at all. I am 34 wks.


----------



## scarletjane (Feb 4, 2009)

My midwife recommended I take it (and in quite a high dose), so I'm curious to hear more of what you read. Could you cite where you found that information? Category C means that a study found it to be harmful to the fetus, so it would be interesting to see that study/studies. The only information I could find classified it as category B, which seems to be the more updated information. I suppose it's possible that it was at one time classified as C, until further study indicated it should now be classified as B. That's just a guess, though.


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

My acupuncturist recommended it to me to help with stress. I checked with my OB and she said it would be fine. I take it once a day, before bedtime, 300 mg. I've had two ultrasounds since I started taking it and the baby is doing great (I'm 17 weeks). I, too, would be very interested to read any studies showing that it's unsafe. I certainly hope they're outdated!


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

When I researched it, this is what I found saying it was category C:

http://www.drugs.com/pregnancy/magnesium-citrate.html


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Yes, it was Drugs.com: "Magnesium citrate has been assigned to pregnancy category C by the FDA." And one other that I'll find today. ScarletJ, what was the site you linked to that showed it in category B? Any know how to go right to the FDA rating?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

The FDA site is CRAZY! I have no idea how to look things up there. SJ, I also saw somewhere that had it listed in category B. Isn't there some wonderful site like Kellymom for pregnancy that includes suppliments/OTC drugs?

BTW, it looks to me that category can mean that they haven't tested on pregnant women/fetuses:

"Risk can not be ruled out- Adequate, well-controlled human studies are lacking, and animal studies have shown a risk to the fetus or are lacking as well.
There is a chance of fetal harm if the drug is administered during pregnancy; but the potential benefits may outweigh the potential risk. "
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...ugratings.html (and other web sites)

I hate the WWW for this reason - so many sites so few places you know you can trust.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Here's another site: "Pregnant women or lactating mothers should strictly avoid magnesium citrate drugs, as they can enter the body of the embryo or of the infant (through breast milk)." http://www.buzzle.com/articles/magne...e-effects.html

Sure would love to find a reliable source.


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree, it's hard to know what sites to trust unequivocally. I've been with my OB and acupuncturist for years though and if they say magnesium citrate is alright, I feel okay about continuing to take it. IdentityCrisisMama, is there someone, a midwife or OB you could ask to set your mind at ease?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

NL, I see a midwife in Jan and will ask her. I go to the Dr./midwife and etc. so infrequently that I will probably never know anyone I trust on their word alone. Not that I trust the FDA either. ; - )

I'm mainly curious because I got really constipated with my last pregnancy and am pregnant again and already constipated - wanted to find something safe to take when needed. Mag citrate is recommended all over the place so I thought that if it isn't safe we should look into it, yk?


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama* 
NL, I see a midwife in Jan and will ask her. I go to the Dr./midwife and etc. so infrequently that I will probably never know anyone I trust on their word alone. Not that I trust the FDA either. ; - )

I'm mainly curious because I got really constipated with my last pregnancy and am pregnant again and already constipated - wanted to find something safe to take when needed. Mag citrate is recommended all over the place so I thought that if it isn't safe we should look into it, yk?

I absolutely agree. On the whole though, I feel okay about taking it. In addition to my OB and acupuncturist giving me the okay, a lot of my "crunchy" friends swear by a supplement called "Mama Calm". They sell it online and at a lot of healthfood stores here in LA. It's specifically to help pregnant and lactating moms with stress and constipation and the main ingredient is magnesium citrate. Maybe I'm being naive but I keep thinking that there'd be more definite warnings on products and online if there were proven detrimental effects to our babies. Good luck and congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Thanks, NL. I guess what I've decided to do is to step up on the nutritional/food solutions and keep Mag Citrate for emergencies. It's just so much easier to pop a pill. LOL! If I hear any more info I'll post it here.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I take Natural Calm as well, and my midwife is totally fine with it.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Ib'sMom - I think it probably is fine. I just get curious. Honestly, I'd probably not have even looked into it if I were fairly far along in my pregnancy but I was considerign taking it almost as a preventitive so I thought I'd poke around. And, I actually started looking because took some senna early on - thinking that was fine.

I kind of doubt it's a passing to fetus type thing - just that laxitives can maybe contract the uterus. I have all this time been more conserned with loosing an early pregnancy than passing to the fetus.

I have also seen Mag Citrate listed in the pregnancy category B. I'll post those to settle nerves. ; - )

One thing that I did read is that it can help with labor because of how it helps relax the muscles!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

http://www.calmnatural.com/mama-calm


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

"Magnesium
Magnesium is a mineral that your body needs to form bone, protein and fatty acids. It relaxes your muscles and helps your blood to clot appropriately. This is a useful mineral if you suffer from leg cramps. Studies show that magnesium levels are lower in women who have had a premature labour.

Furthermore, because it has a good effect on muscles, it can help to prevent premature contractions by relaxing the muscles of the womb. Scientists have investigated the effect of giving magnesium during pregnancy and found that women taking magnesium supplements had less chance of having low birthweight and premature babies, and their babies had better Apgar score.

Magnesium is known as 'nature's tranquilliser', so it can be invaluable if you are suffering from tension and/or stress. It's also a good basic treatment for insomnia. Take it as a separate supplement (apart from what is contained in your multivitamin and mineral tablet) for best effect. A total of 200mg per day is the optimum dosage. If you need help with sleeping, take it about an hour before going to bed."
http://www.marilynglenville.com/general/pregnancy.htm

"Special Precautions & Warnings:
Pregnancy and breast-feeding: Magnesium is LIKELY SAFE for pregnant or breast-feeding women when taken by mouth in the amounts recommended. These amounts depend on the age of the woman."
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supple...Name=MAGNESIUM


----------



## organic-mama (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama* 
"Magnesium
Magnesium is a mineral that your body needs to form bone, protein and fatty acids. It relaxes your muscles and helps your blood to clot appropriately. This is a useful mineral if you suffer from leg cramps. Studies show that magnesium levels are lower in women who have had a premature labour.

Furthermore, because it has a good effect on muscles, it can help to prevent premature contractions by relaxing the muscles of the womb. Scientists have investigated the effect of giving magnesium during pregnancy and found that women taking magnesium supplements had less chance of having low birthweight and premature babies, and their babies had better Apgar score.

Magnesium is known as 'nature's tranquilliser', so it can be invaluable if you are suffering from tension and/or stress. It's also a good basic treatment for insomnia. Take it as a separate supplement (apart from what is contained in your multivitamin and mineral tablet) for best effect. A total of 200mg per day is the optimum dosage. If you need help with sleeping, take it about an hour before going to bed."
http://www.marilynglenville.com/general/pregnancy.htm

"Special Precautions & Warnings:
Pregnancy and breast-feeding: Magnesium is LIKELY SAFE for pregnant or breast-feeding women when taken by mouth in the amounts recommended. These amounts depend on the age of the woman."
http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supple...Name=MAGNESIUM

Which form of Magnesium is Safe? This info doesn't specify. I'm sure they are not talking about Magnesium Citrate.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

OM, I am not sure which - though I imagine in those two that they are speaking about most forms of magnesium(the second link includes Mag citrate in "other names"). I have read many sites that said Mag citrate is safe but a couple that said it was not and a bunch that gave the standard, "ask your doctor if you are pregnant....". That's the whole reason I started asking. I wish we could find that FDA rating.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Update:

I did try magnesium citrate - in the form of a laxative (this is what I believe to be rated by the FDA in the above links) and I have sampled magnesium citrate in the form of a supplement.

What I can say is that these two things are very, very different - both in dosage and effect!

I think magnesium citrate as a supplement is less than 1 gram (perhaps lots less - I don't feel like going downstairs go get the bottle). Mama Calm dosage is only 170mg.

Magnesium citrate sold in the form of a laxative is between 8 and 17 grams! And let me tell you the results are VERY different. All I can say after sampling the laxative is, "Holy sh!t!"









If anyone does have the need for the laxative dosage I can say that it had an extremely relaxing effect on my whole body and it most certainly worked as a laxative! I took the low end of the dosage at about 8 grams.


----------



## MiaMama (Jul 21, 2007)

According to the FDA, category C can mean 2 different things.

It can meant that animal studies showed harm to a fetus, but no human studies have been conducted.

From http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/script....cfm?fr=201.57

Quote:

If animal reproduction studies have shown an adverse effect on the fetus, if there are no adequate and well-controlled studies in humans, and if the benefits from the use of the drug in pregnant women may be acceptable despite its potential risks, the labeling must state: "Pregnancy Category C. (Name of drug ) has been shown to be teratogenic (or to have an embryocidal effect or other adverse effect) in (name(s) of species ) when given in doses (x) times the human dose. There are no adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women. (Name of drug ) should be used during pregnancy only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the fetus."
BUT, if no studies have been conducted at all... this would also be category C.

Quote:

If there are no animal reproduction studies and no adequate and well-controlled studies in humans, the labeling must state: "Pregnancy Category C. Animal reproduction studies have not been conducted with (name of drug ). It is also not known whether (name of drug ) can cause fetal harm when administered to a pregnant woman or can affect reproduction capacity. (Name of drug ) should be given to a pregnant woman only if clearly needed."
IMO, the FDA should have a seperate category for "no studies done" instead of lumping it into C. But they don't.

A drug that is category C because they just don't know _could_ be as safe as an A... on the other hand, it could be as harmful as an X


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I just wanted to post that I had a miscarriage last night, which was about 3 days after I had taken the laxative dosage of Magnesium Citrate. My MW thinks it's unrelated and I imagine it probably is as well but I thought it would be a good thing to post just in case. What I will say is that I probably wouldn't take it in the 1st trimester again.


----------

